

ACM Queue: Revisiting Network I/O APIs: The netmap Framework - cpeterso
http://queue.acm.org/detail.cfm?id=2103536

======
forgotusername
This is nice to think about, and maybe even implemented in specialized
environments, but as a drop-in solution to e.g. the sockets API, a great deal
of functionality is lost. First and foremost, in order to achieve the kind of
throughput advertised, the kernel cannot do much of any checks on the data
sent from userspace, which means userspace must be totally trusted to have
access to the network interface.

Van Jacobsen toted a very similar scheme for Linux around 2006, named Net
Channels. Googling around the various LWN.net articles on the topic reveals
many enlightening comments, e.g. <https://lwn.net/Articles/169961/>

